# Help



## Bro. Donnie Brunswick (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't k ow if this is the right place for this post so if its not please move it

I'm from Texas and I've passed my year mark for my work.
with what I've been diagnose with and discharged from the military from my memorization skills have gone to crap.
I feel like I've let my lodge down and am embarassed to go back to there


----------



## nick1368 (Jun 23, 2009)

Brother..don't be embrassed.  You aren't the first and won't be the last to go pass a year.  Just get with whoever you were working with or the WM and let them know you situation...whatever you do DO NOT give up!
Hang in there


----------



## Bro. Donnie Brunswick (Jun 23, 2009)

I know I know but this is just hurting me and I feel like I've failed alot of people. I think I need to just find another lodge that will help


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 23, 2009)

Brother Donnie there's no need to be ashamed or embarrassed. I'm currently working with a student who went over his "year" limit because of his work schedule. We're all human but more importantly we're all Brothers. I don't know of any Lodge who would look down on a fellow Mason in your shoes. If you took time out of your schedule to attend the next stated meeting it would show your dedication and zeal for the craft. Obviously I'm not a member of your Lodge, but I would welcome any Brother back who was away. If by some remote chance things just don't work out, seek out a different Lodge. The worse thing you can do is nothing.


----------



## rhitland (Jun 24, 2009)

Bro Donnie you know your Lodge best and if they might cause a scene for your medical issue then I would find a new Lodge to progress in but I bet a hundred dollar bill that if you go to the Brother you know best and tell him what the medical condition is doing to your memory function they will understand and get on through. We have had many men come through my Lodge that from the medication they took could not hardly remember their name much less all the Q&A but the learned it well enough for the Lodge to vote him proficent b/c his heart was in the right place and we all knew it took some real courage to do what he was doing. Bro Donnie your sitiuation is not knew to any odge more than likley and you will be surprised at how willingly your Brothers are to help you out.


----------



## JEbeling (Jun 24, 2009)

you can turn this work in in sections.. ! 

sit down with your instructor.. ! 

where is your lodge.. ?


----------



## Bro. Donnie Brunswick (Jun 24, 2009)

in Pasadena


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 24, 2009)

If you are past your year what is normaly done is you get back with your trainer, get ready to turn in your proficency (all three parts at once or one at a time).  After being deemed proficient you will have to petition for advancement in the degrees.  The lodge secretary will know the drill.  The lodge will vote and if you voted on successfully you will be presented with the second degree.

I do believe that once your initiated into a lodge, until your raised you cant transfer to another lodge.  Id have to read up on that for the full details but I seem to recall something along those lines.


----------



## JTM (Jun 24, 2009)

there's a guy that got his EA in 1969, went into the military, and now he's back to finish up his work. 

we have a blast, awesome guy.

some of his answers are great... when he couldn't remember one in the EA proficiency (that we split up into 2 seperate parts), he made up a great answer that got the lodge rolling with laughter.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jun 24, 2009)

Bro. Brunswick - How far past a year are you?

I know you said Pasadena, but just to be sure, its not the Deer Park Lodge is it?


----------



## Bro. Donnie Brunswick (Jun 24, 2009)

archives lodge in pasadena


----------



## JEbeling (Jun 24, 2009)

Give me a day or two and will be back with you.. ! 
got you covered..


----------



## Bro. Donnie Brunswick (Jun 24, 2009)

huh I'm confused


----------



## JEbeling (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't be.. ! I have freinds in the area.. ! they will help.. ! can't contact them until this weekend.. ! sit tight.. !


----------



## Bro. Donnie Brunswick (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Leomarth (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd check for exact details on the requirements. From your post it sounds like you're talking about one year for 1 - 3. Here in Arizona I believe it's one year per degree if you need to take that long. I was initiated in 11/04, and raised in 1/06. Nobody said anything about it.

It'd be worthwhile to ask for a clarification if you have any doubts.


----------



## Bro. Donnie Brunswick (Jun 25, 2009)

No I'm ea


----------



## Bro. Donnie Brunswick (Jun 29, 2009)

help please


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 29, 2009)

I see some very familiar answers to ones that I have already given to you Donnie.

Trust you heart, and listen to what the Brothers here are telling you.


----------



## JEbeling (Jul 1, 2009)

Just talked to the Worshipful Master of the Lodge..  ! He has an instructor lined up for you.. ! please contact him.. ! will send you a message with his number and I know the instructor and he is very good.. !


----------



## rhitland (Jul 1, 2009)

JEbeling said:


> Just talked to the Worshipful Master of the Lodge..  ! He has an instructor lined up for you.. ! please contact him.. ! will send you a message with his number and I know the instructor and he is very good.. !



This site is so very awesome, it works in so many fantastic ways. Good work Brother JE if only we all worked in this manner for one another. A little can go along way.


----------



## Joey (Jul 2, 2009)

rhitland said:


> This site is so very awesome, it works in so many fantastic ways. Good work Brother JE if only we all worked in this manner for one another. A little can go along way.



I agree!  Good work guys!


----------



## 4thgenPM (Jul 6, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I do believe that once your initiated into a lodge, until your raised you cant transfer to another lodge.  Id have to read up on that for the full details but I seem to recall something along those lines.



The Brother is able to transfer to another Lodge if his original Lodge will grant a waiver of jurisdiction to the new Lodge.  The Secretary should know the drill and have all of the required paperwork.


----------



## JEbeling (Jul 6, 2009)

No reason to transfer anywhere.. ! talked to the Master of his lodge and they are glad to help him all they can.. ! I contacted an instructor who is a member of that lodge, is retired and can meet with him anytime.. ! think they have it under control.. ! also its my understanding he lives in that area.. ! thank you.. !


----------



## 4thgenPM (Jul 6, 2009)

JEbeling said:


> No reason to transfer anywhere.. ! talked to the Master of his lodge and they are glad to help him all they can.. ! I contacted an instructor who is a member of that lodge, is retired and can meet with him anytime.. ! think they have it under control.. ! also its my understanding he lives in that area.. ! thank you.. !



FANTASTIC! This should always be the first route!


----------



## Bro. Donnie Brunswick (Jul 25, 2009)

well everyone just to let yall know that it didnt work out well and thats all I'm going to say if you want to know more pm me


----------



## JEbeling (Jul 26, 2009)

well brother we tried.. ! sorry it didn't work out.. ! Good Luck.. !


----------

